# Beware!



## PhotoriousMe (May 25, 2017)

Took this photo out front of my house today. It was 3 feet long and I'm pretty sure it ate my neighbors cat. 

Dave


----------



## Steven Dillon (May 26, 2017)

Hah, that's funny!    It does look mean though.


----------

